# ASK DBSTalk: Will this setup work?



## bubba666 (Jun 22, 2004)

I only have one feed to the PVR921 room, so I want to know if I can split that feed with DP34? I can't really pull another wire to the PVR921, if this doesn't work, can anyone recommend another solution that might work?

-------------------------__PVR508
________---\__________/
Quad dish ---\__SW21__/
_________---/________\
________---/__________\  
______________________\
_______________________DP34--/--- PVR921 Tuner 1 
_____________________________\--- PVR921 Tuner 2


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Nope, won't work. With that setup, assuming that you can't run another line to your 921 room, you will need to replace the quad lnb with either a DishPro Twin LNB or a DishPro Quad LNB. You will then need a DP+44 switch (not yet readily available, and not yet supported by the 921) AND a DishPro splitter to split the one line going into that room into both tuners on the 921. That is your only option if you can't run another line into that room.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

bubba666 said:


> I only have one feed to the PVR921 room, so I want to know if I can split that feed with DP34? I can't really pull another wire to the PVR921, if this doesn't work, can anyone recommend another solution that might work?


There is no way that setup will work. As Mark said, you can't mix legacy and dish pro stuff.

Secondly, LNAs have to be near the antenna to add amplifying switches. If you have one line going in, and two coming out, then there is in ideal cases, a 3dB loss. In practical experience, it is more. To compensate from splitter losses, there is usually an LNA (Low Noise Amplifier). LNAs amplify both signal and noise, leaving the signal to noise ratio about the same (depending on the noise figure of the lna). Both the amplified signal and the amplified noise attenuate through the coax until they reach your tuner. There is a noise floor limit that the attenuated, amplified noise approaches. Until that happens, there is no change in signal to noise ratios due to line loss. Once the attenuated, amplified noise reaches the thermal noise floor, any more line loss will decrease the signal to noise ratio.

This doesn't work if you don't have a decent signal to noise ratio to start with, otherwise, you are amplifying more noise than signal. It needs to be done near the antenna where there is enough signal to be amplified. Amplifying high signal to noise ratios is good, amplifying low signal to noise ratios is not so good.

You really need to run another cable to your antenna. You have a quad lnb on your dish, there are enough taps for your 921 and your other receiver. I think using them is your best solution although you said it is impractical for you.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

jsanders: Dunno what you're talking about with LNAs and so forth. Probably confusing the poor chap.

What I see is if he's got a SW-21 going to his 508, then he does NOT have a Quad LNB. He's probably got a pair of Dual Legacy LNBFs, which means if he wants to keep his 508 in service without switching LNBFs, he needs a SW64.

You are right, the best answer is to get a Quad - either Legacy or DishPro - and run that second RG-6 to the 921 room.


----------



## bubba666 (Jun 22, 2004)

Mark,

I looked at my setup again, this is more like what I have. Does it make any difference?

Is Dish 500 Quad LNB the same as DishPro Quad LNB?

Dual LNB------------ SW21--- 508
(148)................\ / 
........................X 
......................./ \
Quad Dish 500 ------SW21 --(DP34?)----PVR921 tuner 1
(110/110).......................................\--PVR921 tuner 2


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

No, bubba666. There is no way to mix SW21 and DP34 on the same system. Also, I misread your original diagram.

Note that there's 2 kinds of Quad - Legacy & DishPro. They are not interchangable parts - at least when switches are involved.

If you're staying Legacy, you need a SW64 (is there an echo in here? ).

The installation will looka lot like this except your 921 will use either ports 1 & 2 or ports 3 & 4.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Is there a 1 in 2 out switch? The SW21 is a 2 in 1 out. Can not use Dish Pro.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The DishPro splitter (separator?) will be a one in-two out item, but it will only work with the DP+44 switch, and neither are supported by the 921 yet, and neither are readily available either.

bubba - I assumed from your initial diagram that your setup was really what you drew up in your second diagram. 

A DishPro quad is a very different piece of equipment than a legacy quad (which is what you have). You are going to have to upgrade some of your equipment if you want to keep the 508. There's no choice about that. The most inexpensive way of doing it is to get a SW64 switch to replace the 2 SW21 switches and run the second line to where your 921 will go. Cost - about $150 plus running the 2nd line. Your next option is to replace the legacy quad, legacy dual lnb, SW21 switches with a Dishpro twin lnb, Dishpro single lnb, DP34 switch and run the 2nd line to your 921 location. Cost - somewhere around $250-$300 plus the cost of running the 2nd line. Your final option is to replace all of the lnbs, but instead of getting the DP34, wait and get a DP+44 switch with the dishpro splitter so that you don't have to run the 2nd line. Estimate cost of that option is probably around $350-$400.


----------



## ctdish (Apr 9, 2004)

I recently went with the SW64 option. They seemed to be readily available on EBay for about $60. John


----------



## bubba666 (Jun 22, 2004)

Ok, I think I'm slowly getting this. Thank you VERY MUCH for your patience and all your recommendations!

My current setup is http://www.dishnetwork.com/downloads/pdf/technology/installation/install-4.pdf

If I were to keep the the 1 line going to PVR921, I will need to get:
DishPro Quad, DP+44, DishPro splitter (last two not avail or supported yet).

Two more questions:

1) do I need to switch the 20" dish or can I just switch the LNBs with something like this one ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32846&item=5706236595&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

2) When everything becomes available and supported, can you split the signal from the DP Splitter again to get 3 outputs?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

1. You just need to switch the LNBs. The DP quad would work for your needs, although you don't need anything more than a DP twin LNB.

2. I'm about 95% sure the answer to this will be no, but can't say for sure.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

OK, guys. PLEASE, to avoid confusing the masses, the DishPro device that provides 2 tuner feeds, is a Separator, not a splitter. It's only relationship to a splitter is that there's 1-in, 2-out. However, it is more an un-stacker than anything else.

Mark: The DP+ Separator will work with the DP+44 OR the DP+ Twin LNBF.

bubba666: If you really can not get a second RG-6 to the 921, you're just gonna have to wait until the Separator is available. For a 2 box, 3-tuner setup (921+508), the DP+ Twin LNBF will work fine - once it's available. If you have ANY thoughts of adding a box beyond those two, go for the Separator with a DP+44 and a standard DishPro Twin LNBF. Either of these solutions will require the 148 dish to have a DishPro Single or Dual LNBF.

There is a chance, small, but a chance, that you can get E* to spring for this gear if you agree to programming committment, AutoPay, etc. Mention you just bought a *thousand dollar* 921 - it could help.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

When I got my 921, I had to upgrade my legacy dual LNB. I ordered a legacy quad, since I had an old legacy receiver I wanted to keep as a third box, but they ended up sending me *two* DishPro quads instead. I managed to talk them into giving me a DishPro converter for the legacy box for just shipping cost, since it was their mistake, but I still have the 2nd quad, never used, if you want to buy it. 

-Chris


----------

